# Calls Recived



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Today in the mailbox was 2 calls from ED [PrairieWolf ]---Was his donation for My predator hunt in Oct----Some lucky Guy or Gal is going to be the lucky winner of some fine calls-----I really appreciate them Ed Thanks alot---sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool Skip. Thanks for supporting the guys !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a pic of the Beautiful calls Ed sent---sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow they look awesome. Ed the stippling is fantastic.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry meant to thank Ed in my post above. Gotta lay off the cough syrup.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to help skip, anytime.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice calls Ed.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very generous of you Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I enjoy making calls and will always be glad to donate a couple for events. I believe I get more in return in the end.


----------

